

The Last Word on Cordova and PhoneGap - lobo_tuerto
http://ionicframework.com/blog/what-is-cordova-phonegap/

======
shawnb576
I did a fair amount of experimentation with phone gap/Cordova a couple of
years ago. What really killed me wasn't so much perf as places where you want
or need native UI. For example, if you want a nice mapping experience, JS
based maps suck on mobile compared to the native map widget.

Based on this I think the Xamarin model makes a lot more sense in today's
mobile landscape. Be smart about building shared logic and view controllers
and wire it up to fully native UX.

------
benguild
Yeah, but what about the UI performance.

